# Live Feeding Videos allowed on youtube !!



## mallllen (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone! this is a heavy topic but i really feel like i need to talk about it as i haven’t been able to find anyone else discussing this! 

i’ve been seeing a lot of live feeding videos in the search results on youtube when looking for hamster care videos and honestly it’s gotten to the point where i feel like i can’t use the platform anymore for pet care as i can’t seem to escape these videos. they all depict horrific gore on the thumbnails of PET STORE hamsters etc being eaten and no matter how many times i click not interested they keep popping up. it’s super upsetting content and these poor animals are being used as entertainment. every time i’ve reported these videos i haven’t had any replies from the platform and honestly the fact that people who LOVE these animals have to see horrific things like this when they’re innocently trying to see how to look after their babies on youtube is so unjust. if anyone else has had the same experience please let me know as i’m feeling very alone in this

also if anyone has any advice on how to get these videos either taken down or restricted please lmk!


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Unfortunately, it would be hard to get these videos taken down. Some reptiles are live-only feeders, and so therefore live feedings are technically educational. I do not agree with live feeding for any animal (apart from insects) and therefore I see where you're coming from. 
To see more care-related videos, maybe try to mass subscribe to hamster CARE Youtubers? Also like and comment to really engage, that way you're more likely to be given similar videos.


----------



## mallllen (7 mo ago)

heidii said:


> Unfortunately, it would be hard to get these videos taken down. Some reptiles are live-only feeders, and so therefore live feedings are technically educational. I do not agree with live feeding for any animal (apart from insects) and therefore I see where you're coming from.
> To see more care-related videos, maybe try to mass subscribe to hamster CARE Youtubers? Also like and comment to really engage, that way you're more likely to be given similar videos.


i understand that live feeding is sometimes necessary however the videos that i am discussing are the ones where live feeding is used as an excuse to upload animal abuse onto the platform. many of these so called live feeding videos consist of a ton of rodents and store bought hamsters being eaten in a glass box by predators. they’re over feeding their reptiles and using the excuse of live feeding to abuse these animals on a mass level. very disturbing content.

i am subscribed to many care channels and that’s why seeing these recommended to me came as such a shock, but i will definitely be subscribing to more to try and outnumber the amount of videos being recommended  thanks for your input! x


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

If you press the 3 dots it gives an option to report a video. If the vids are from the same channel there's also 'don't recommend channel' in the same drop down menu.


----------

